# Ezekiel Bread



## HDH (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody eating this stuff?

It's only a 36, yes 36 on the glycemic index.

That's slower than brown rice and oats.

It's not made from flour but from sprouted live grains and is also a whole protein  

HDH


----------



## 69nites (Nov 8, 2012)

HDH said:


> Anybody eating this stuff?
> 
> It's only a 36, yes 36 on the glycemic index.
> 
> ...


Its good stuff. Too expensive for me tho.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 8, 2012)

i bought one loaf, cant stand it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 8, 2012)

I hear it tastes like cardboard haha


----------



## JOMO (Nov 8, 2012)

Every day during the week. I dont see the big deal on the no taste. I really can't tell the diff from another wheat/grain loaf. Have to toast it though!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2012)

If it isn't toasted its inedible. Goes stale real fast too so you have to keep it frozen. I only eat the sesame loaf.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just like POB I only eat the sesame seed Ezekiel Bread, but its the only bread I eat, I just keep it in the fridge, no need to keep it frozen, I go through a loaf a week, and have no issues. I love it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 8, 2012)

the name Ezekiel leaves a flavor of shit in my mouth..Im sure the bread is good


----------



## j2048b (Nov 8, 2012)

i have a loaf of the sesame, its great with pb and honey!1 but yeah gotta keep it refrigerated or frozen, and its costly as some have said, plus dry as hell!!


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 8, 2012)

The oatmeal one is the best IMO.  I get it all the time a store by me has it at a good price..  

I also keep it in the fridge so it doesn't go stale that fast....


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 8, 2012)

I dig on some 'zekiel bread. Good low GI carb source with my proteins. Freeze it, then thaw in the refrigerator, then toast when ready to eat. 

Not exactly tasty, but a great carb source IMO.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Nov 8, 2012)

The cinnamon and raisins is good. Can't eat the other one lol. I hate the taste.

Trader Joe's makes a good protein bread if you're looking for one.


----------



## Rip (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been eating it for many years. 




HDH said:


> Anybody eating this stuff?
> 
> It's only a 36, yes 36 on the glycemic index.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rip (Nov 8, 2012)

In the book by called "Ripped" by Clarence Bass, this is the only bread he will eat. 
Also, Jay Cutler eats 4 slices and a bowl of Ezekiel cereal for breakfast along with 8 egg whites.
I only eat 2 slices, but I eat from 8-12 egg whites


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 8, 2012)

trader joes stopped carrying it...

...hard to find and expensive


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2012)

Ate it for 2 years can't stand the stuff but it toasts great.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> the name Ezekiel leaves a flavor of shit in my mouth..Im sure the bread is good


Yup, that name was someones alter ego.


----------



## HDH (Nov 9, 2012)

It's good toasted with some sugar free blackberry jelly or melt a piece of fat free swiss or fat free cheddar on it. About 15 seconds in the microwave  

I like to just wrap it around some chicken or beef. A little no carb (sugar) BBQ sauce hits the spot.

HDH


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 9, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> the name Ezekiel leaves a flavor of shit in my mouth..Im sure the bread is good



I was thinking it, just glad someone further up the chain said it


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 9, 2012)

Ive been eating it on and off for over a year. The cinnamon raisin is good in morning with eggs. Also the almond cereal with almond milk is pretty damn tasty.


----------



## HDH (Nov 11, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Ive been eating it on and off for over a year. The cinnamon raisin is good in morning with eggs. Also the almond cereal with almond milk is pretty damn tasty.



I've heard the cinnamon raisin is pretty good. 

Maybe I should lighten up and try a loaf. LOL

HDH


----------

